# Oversized, Homepage und Radon 2015



## ChrisStahl (18. August 2014)

Das neue Oversized Magazine geht heute in den Druck. Bikes, Technik, Style, Fashion, Reise, Strandküche, Tipps und vieles mehr. Eine lesenswerte Reise um die Welt. Wer eins haben möchte: im Megastore, bei Bestellung vermerken oder bei info@Radon-Bikes.de bestellen. Unsere neue Homepage geht nächste Woche online mit allen technischen Details, Geos, Preisen etc. Die Seite ist komplett neugestaltet und modernisiert. Wir haben versucht eure Ratschläge und Kritiken umzusetzen und bitten um Feedback!!
Nächste Woche auf der Eurobike stehen alle Bikes und Bodo und alle Fahrer sind anwesend. Danach die Woche präsentieren wir groß die Bikes im Shop. Wer bestellen will, kann das ab nächster Woche schon tun. We immer wer zuerst bestellt, der biked zu erst. Danke an alle hier für die aufregende Saison und viel Spass mit 2015. Euer Radon Team um Bodo, Lars, Florian und Chris.


----------



## magel (18. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 314416 Das neue Oversized Magazine geht heute in den Druck. Bikes, Technik, Style, Fashion, Reise, Strandküche, Tipps und vieles mehr. Eine lesenswerte Reise um die Welt. Wer eins haben möchte: im Megastore, bei Bestellung vermerken oder bei [email protected] bestellen. Unsere neue Homepage geht nächste Woche online mit allen technischen Details, Geos, Preisen etc. Die Seite ist komplett neugestaltet und modernisiert. Wir haben versucht eure Ratschläge und Kritiken umzusetzen und bitten um Feedback!!
> Nächste Woche auf der Eurobike stehen alle Bikes und Bodo und alle Fahrer sind anwesend. Danach die Woche präsentieren wir groß die Bikes im Shop. Wer bestellen will, kann das ab nächster Woche schon tun. We immer wer zuerst bestellt, der biked zu erst. Danke an alle hier für die aufregende Saison und viel Spass mit 2015. Euer Radon Team um Bodo, Lars, Florian und Chris.


Eure Service Mailadresse funktioniert nicht. Ich bekomme immer einen Mail-Delivery.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (18. August 2014)

magel schrieb:


> Eure Service Mailadresse funktioniert nicht. Ich bekomme immer einen Mail-Delivery.


Nimm die [email protected]


----------



## Resurrectionist (18. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 314416 Das neue Oversized Magazine geht heute in den Druck. Bikes, Technik, Style, Fashion, Reise, Strandküche, Tipps und vieles mehr. Eine lesenswerte Reise um die Welt. Wer eins haben möchte: im Megastore, bei Bestellung vermerken oder bei info@Radon-Bikes.de bestellen. Unsere neue Homepage geht nächste Woche online mit allen technischen Details, Geos, Preisen etc. Die Seite ist komplett neugestaltet und modernisiert. Wir haben versucht eure Ratschläge und Kritiken umzusetzen und bitten um Feedback!!
> Nächste Woche auf der Eurobike stehen alle Bikes und Bodo und alle Fahrer sind anwesend. Danach die Woche präsentieren wir groß die Bikes im Shop. Wer bestellen will, kann das ab nächster Woche schon tun. We immer wer zuerst bestellt, der biked zu erst. Danke an alle hier für die aufregende Saison und viel Spass mit 2015. Euer Radon Team um Bodo, Lars, Florian und Chris.



Hallo,

ich habe gerade diesen neuen Thread entdeckt.

Ich habe schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, hier passt es aber dann jetzt besser! 


Da einige Bikes momentan rabattiert sind und viele andere Bikes von '14 nicht mehr in allen Größen vorhanden sind, frage ich mich, ob andere Bikes in dem Zuge des Vertriebs der neuen Modelle auch einen Rabatt erhalten!?

Speziell geht es um folgendes Modell:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-tcs-7.0-disc-19689
bzw. http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/TCS-7-0-Disc_id_25472_.htm#geometrie

Das hier zum Beispiel gibt es schon gar nicht mehr:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/TCS-7-0_id_25150_.htm

Würde mich über einen Tipp freuen! 

Danke

Beste Grüße
Sven


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. August 2014)

@Radon-Bikes:  Noch eine Nachfrage zu eurer - im Übrigen gelungenen - neuen Website: Wann pflegt ihr den Newsbereich ein? Möchte doch gerne von euch auf dem Laufenden gehalten werden.

Ach so, auf dem iPad funktioniert die Website zumindest bei mir noch nicht richtig. Beispielsweise die Plus-Zeichen mit den ergänzenden Informationen rechts neben den Bike-Pics sind nicht anklickbar.


----------



## filiale (26. August 2014)

Ich kann auf der neuen Homepage nicht nach unten scrollen...kein Balken auf der rechten Seite...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. August 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes:  Noch eine Nachfrage zu eurer - im Übrigen gelungenen - neuen Website: Wann pflegt ihr den Newsbereich ein? Möchte doch gerne von euch auf dem Laufenden gehalten werden.
> 
> Ach so, auf dem iPad funktioniert die Website zumindest bei mir noch nicht richtig. Beispielsweise die Plus-Zeichen mit den ergänzenden Informationen rechts neben den Bike-Pics sind nicht anklickbar.



Danke für dein Feedback. Der Newsbereich sowie andere Rubriken werden nach der Eurobike step by step online geschaltet. Wir haben mit Hochdruck die Seite passend zur Eurobike live geschaltet - trotz kleiner Bugs und fehlenden Rubriken. Aber das wichtigste, nämlich die Bikes, sind ja schon zum größten Teil online. Und es werden jeden Tag mehr 




filiale schrieb:


> Ich kann auf der neuen Homepage nicht nach unten scrollen...kein Balken auf der rechten Seite...



Hast du einmal dein Cache geleert? Welchen Browser nutzt du? Mit Chrome, Safari und Firefox läuft die Seite unter Win/Mac derzeit einwandfrei...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. August 2014)

Danke für das schnelle Feedback!


----------



## Maitre-B (26. August 2014)

Ich finde die neue Homepage auch durchaus gelungen, speziell auch die mobile, die ich als verdammt gut an die Erfordernisse angepasst sehe. 
Und danke, dass es das Slide weiterhin in Candy-Red gibt, ich glaube, ich komme aus der Nummer nicht mehr raus


----------



## filiale (26. August 2014)

Jetzt klappt es wieder...


----------



## alexSnow (4. September 2014)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Ich finde die neue Homepage auch durchaus gelungen, speziell auch die mobile, die ich als verdammt gut an die Erfordernisse angepasst sehe.



Ich häng mich hier mal ran, um keinen neuen Thread aufzumachen...

Kann der Aussage aber gar nicht zustimmen - ich wünsche mir die alte Homepage wieder. Die Neue ist schon hübsch gestaltet und so, aber ich finde, sie wirkt überhaupt nicht informativ... ist irgendwie schwer auszudrücken, weil Informationen sind ja vorhanden. Aber irgendwie kam das bei der alten Homepage alles sachlicher und auch viel übersichtlicher rüber. Also, um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, ich würde meine X000€ für ein neues MTB eher bei dem Hersteller mit der alten Homepage, als bei dem mit der neuen lassen... auch wenn das alleine natürlich nicht kriegsentscheidend ist.

Ich war bis jetzt nur mit dem Handy auf der neuen Homepage und fand es da noch schlechter als jetzt am Computer.  Bin jetzt mim Computer drauf, weil ich mal schauen wollte, ob die Infos zu den Drehmomenten schon da sind - beim Handy fand ich es so unübersichtlich, dass ich mir einfach nicht sicher war, ob ich den Support-Bereich jetzt übersehe oder ob er wirklich nicht da ist...

Aber das ist ja alles Ansichtssache, wie ich sehe sind wohl viele Leute mit dem neuen Design zufrieden. 

Kann auch die unternehmerische Entscheidung nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, mit einer offensichtlich unfertigen Homepage auf die Eurobike zuzusteuern (es haben ja, wies aussieht glaube ich noch Bikes gefehlt - auf jeden Fall aber hat der Supportbereich und der Rest, der auf der alten HP ja auch schon da war). Alte Deep-Links sind jetzt natürlich auch tot. Mir wäre da auch einfach das Risiko zu hoch gewesen, dass irgendwelche gravierenderen Fehler passieren...


Ich habe aber trotzdem zwei echte Fehler zu melden:
1. Am Handy (Android mit Firefox) kann ich, wenn ich auf der Startseite ganz nach unten scrolle nicht wieder hochscrollen.
2. Auf der Startseite sieht man ein Bild mit 2 MTBs und 2 Leuten. Beim ganz linken Reifen ist eine starke verzerrung drinnen - das kann so glaube ich nicht gewollt sein...sieht wie ein ovaler Reifen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. September 2014)

Hi Alex,

vielen Dank für dein sachliches Feedback. Wir arbeiten derzeit mit Hochdruck an der neuen Seite um möglichst viele Bereiche wie "News", "FAQ'S", "Technikinfos", "Servicepartner" etc. so schnell wie möglich online zu bringen. Das momentan noch der eine oder andere Fehler auf der Seite vorhanden ist, kann leider nicht ganz vermieden werden - diverse Bug's werden hoffentlich bald schnell behoben sein. Daher ist es auch sehr wichtig, dass du/ihr uns solches Feedback gebt, damit wir diese identifizieren und beheben können. 

Wir hatten übrigens noch nie so früh im Jahr unsere neuen 2015er Bikes online - mit der alten Page wäre dies übrigens aufgrund des erhöhten Aufwands gar nicht passend zur Eurobike möglich gewesen. Daher: wir stellen neue Bikes so schnell wie möglich online, nachdem wir sie im Fotostudio abgelichtet und bearbeitet haben und kümmern uns nebenbei um die anderen Rubriken 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. September 2014)

@Radon-Bikes

Zur neuen Homepage hätte ich noch eine Bitte um Ergänzung: Da hier immer wieder die Frage nach der Vorbaulänge bei Rahmengröße X auftaucht, könntet ihr vielleicht die Geometriedaten am Bikeschema noch um die Vorbaulänge erweitern? So, wie es auch ein MTB-Magazin (BIKE oder Mountain Bike) angibt. Das wäre hilfreich.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## alexSnow (4. September 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> vielen Dank für dein sachliches Feedback. Wir arbeiten derzeit mit Hochdruck an der neuen Seite um möglichst viele Bereiche wie "News", "FAQ'S", "Technikinfos", "Servicepartner" etc. so schnell wie möglich online zu bringen. Das momentan noch der eine oder andere Fehler auf der Seite vorhanden ist, kann leider nicht ganz vermieden werden - diverse Bug's werden hoffentlich bald schnell behoben sein. Daher ist es auch sehr wichtig, dass du/ihr uns solches Feedback gebt, damit wir diese identifizieren und beheben können.
> 
> ...


Dann hoffen wir mal, das bald alles komplett ist 

Eine Sache ist mir grad noch eingefallen. Ich vermisse die 3D-Ansicht der Bikes... Hab ich die nur nicht gefunden, oder gibt es das nicht mehr? Mit hat die Funktion gut gefallen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. September 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> 
> Zur neuen Homepage hätte ich noch eine Bitte um Ergänzung: Da hier immer wieder die Frage nach der Vorbaulänge bei Rahmengröße X auftaucht, könntet ihr vielleicht die Geometriedaten am Bikeschema noch um die Vorbaulänge erweitern? So, wie es auch ein MTB-Magazin (BIKE oder Mountain Bike) angibt. Das wäre hilfreich.
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Wir versuchen, hierfür bald eine Lösung zu finden. Momentan wird noch geklärt, in welcher Art und Weise diese Information verständlich und übersichtlich eingebettet werden kann.



alexSnow schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir mal, das bald alles komplett ist
> 
> Eine Sache ist mir grad noch eingefallen. Ich vermisse die 3D-Ansicht der Bikes... Hab ich die nur nicht gefunden, oder gibt es das nicht mehr? Mit hat die Funktion gut gefallen.



Vorerst musst du leider auf diese Funktion verzichten. Ob wir eine 360° Funktion irgendwann noch nachträglich einbinden, steht derzeit noch nicht fest.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. September 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wir versuchen, hierfür bald eine Lösung zu finden. Momentan wird noch geklärt, in welcher Art und Weise diese Information verständlich und übersichtlich eingebettet werden kann.



Vielen Dank! Macht keine Wissenschaft daraus: Ein simpler zweiseitiger Pfeil über dem angedeuteten Vorbau in der Grafik mit einer Zahl darüber analog zu den angegebenen Geometriedaten würde schon genügen. Wie es auch in einem der genannten Magazine vorkommt.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. September 2014)

@Radon-Bikes Habt ihr eure Website runtergefahren? Seit gestern Mittag komme ich nicht mehr drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (8. September 2014)

geht immer noch nicht...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. September 2014)

Liebes Forum, 
unsere Homepage ist derzeit aufgrund eines technischen Problems nicht erreichbar. Wir arbeiten an einer schnellen Lösung des Problems und entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten! 
Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. September 2014)

Seit heute morgen ist unsere Webseite www.radon-bikes.de wieder erreichbar. Vielen Dank für die Geduld und viel Spaß beim Stöbern! 
Viele Grüße, Florian


----------

